# strange fish, believe freshwater



## love_my_fish

I recently visited a new aquarium and they didn't have signs up yet listing names/species of fish, and they were pretty dead, so no one around to answer my question.

Maybe someone here could provide information? First, I'm not sure if the fish was freshwater or saltwater :? I was very distracted by how the fish looked. The fish was often in a vertical position along a rocky structure. So imagine head up. It has huge fins that remind me of moth wings -- like orange in color, just huge (about as long and wide as the fish). The strangest thing of all was the fish appeared to have 'legs', like crab legs :shock: coming out of its gills. There several of these fish, and they were 'walking' with these legs along the rocks.

What are they? Sorry I can't remember more details, they reminded me of catfish somewhat. :roll:


----------



## Lupin

Pls try to post a pic. We can't identify it without a pic.


----------



## love_my_fish

I don't have a pic.  

I wish I could find one on the web, but I don't know what to search for. I will try to search for it.


----------



## Lupin

Stingray?:squint:
*Potamotrygon motoro*








_View of its body underside_








If so, there are freshwater and saltwater stingrays.:wink2:


----------



## love_my_fish

Nope. Not stingrays. My husband is going to stop by again and ask them what it is. It is driving both of us crazy! We just couldn't believe what we were seeing.

I can't find anything on the web like it. 
Here is someone else seeing what may be this fish in the wild... no picture
http://www.fintalk.com/fishing-reports/modules/news/read_more.php?id=841

I'm guessing now it my be saltwater fish.


----------



## Lupin

Pls bring your camera along.:thumbsup:

Love_my_fish, that fish is scary.:blueshake: A new discovery to ichthyology I can say.:wink2:


----------



## jsm11482

What is the name of the aquarium?


----------



## love_my_fish

The aquarium is part of Pier Wisconsin, which is part of Discovery World on Lake Michigan (in Milwaukee). They have some nice aquariums, not a whole lot, but what they have look great. The whole place is brand new, just opened earlier this month. They have horseshoe crabs which were cool too. I didn't check out the rest of the place, which I guess is sort of like a science museum -- much smaller than what they have in Chicago.


----------



## jsm11482

Could it be some kind of flying fish? http://oceanlink.island.net/oinfo/biodiversity/flyingfish/flyingfish.html


----------



## love_my_fish

Just noticed:


Blue said:


> Love_my_fish, that fish is scary.:blueshake: A new discovery to ichthyology I can say.:wink2:


Yeah, and I feel like once I post a pic a bunch of folks will say, omg you never saw those before? Those are like everywhere! LOL  

:dunno:


----------



## love_my_fish

jsm11482 said:


> Could it be some kind of flying fish?


Don't know -- the first pic, the 'wings' look about right, not the pattern though. I can't recall what the tail looked like. And these guys were mostly toward the bottom of the tank -- crawling around on those creepy legs!


----------



## Lupin

love_my_fish said:


> Just noticed:
> 
> 
> Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love_my_fish, that fish is scary.:blueshake: A new discovery to ichthyology I can say.:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and I feel like once I post a pic a bunch of folks will say, omg you never saw those before? Those are like everywhere! LOL
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...

Well, in our modern world, there are still lots of animals remaining undiscovered.:dunno:
Deep sea trenches often have fish that have remained undiscovered.

Er...I'm talking away from the freshwater topics.


----------



## crazie.eddie

sea robin/red gurnard(Chelidonichthys spinosus)










Flying gurnard (Dactyloptena orientalis)









I think I saw this one on one of those old Godzilla movies.


----------



## love_my_fish

Correct!!! It is a Sea Robin!!! Absolutely bizarre. Much more like a sculpin. Photos didn't turn out (BLURRY), but here are some pics I snagged and a link to the site I got em at, with an audio of the sound they make. COOL. They are saltwater. 


















http://www.njscuba.net/biology/sw_fish_bottom.html


----------



## jsm11482

Those are scary! Good find tho.


----------



## Kathryn

lol
I was very interested to find out what the fish was, I was scrolling down the page as fast as my scroller would scroll!  haha
Glad you found out what it was. :lol:


----------



## Tracy

Ya know what's really, really cool in a saltwater tanki? the Long-horned cow fish. It looks like an alien!


----------



## jsm11482

Yes, one of the lfs here has a "pond" in the store with a 3-4ft shark, cow fish, and some other awesome things. They are very cool!


----------

